# Stratford-up-on-Avon @ The Motorhome Show Stratford-up-on-A



## nukeadmin (Oct 10, 2003)

There has been a new Show Rally added to the rally programme. The Show Rally is at The Motorhome Show Stratford-up-on-Avon in Stratford-up-on-Avon, Warwickshire starting 17/06/2013

More information will be available at the following url once the entry has been approved and active (Normally within 24hrs): 
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=391

If you have any questions about the rally or want to chat about it then please post in this thread.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*New Attendee Added*

LadyJ has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Who's going to join us at Stratford-upon-Avon this year then :?: I know its not a huge show but there is plenty to see and do in the area, you can walk or bike into Stratford from the racecourse its just over a mile and flat all the way.

Looks like we might even have a race meeting on the Tuesday now that might be interesting :lol: 

So come on get your names down soon and join us for a good week at Stratford



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

No one coming to Stratford then  if no one is going to join us there then I will delete it as a rally so if your coming please be quick adding your names to the rally list. Thanks

Stratford Rally

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Well if you don't use it you lose it folks  come on lets be having just a few of you coming to Stratford please pretty please

There is plenty to see and do in the area even if the show isn't huge in fact I would say it the best area of any of the shows


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Just in case we do have anyone joining us at Stratford :roll: there is a Race Meeting on the Tuesday afternoon and if you book from Monday you get complimentary tickets to it  

There will be no crossing the course on Tuesday so if you arrive Tuesday you will have to park up where ever you are told to and move over on Wednesday


Is anyone coming???????????????????????????





Jacquie


----------



## Techno100 (May 8, 2010)

Anyone thinking about it? It's a great place! you'll enjoy.
I recently won a treasure hunt with another group a few weeks ago 8)


----------



## granny68 (Feb 17, 2013)

Since it is so close to us We will probably make it. However my big concern is how level it is to get the lift to come down flat. I so wish there was another way to get out of the motorhome  and how close to the show will we be. I must admit that due to the hassle we had getting into the showground at Peterborough(the bad paths etc, I booked the disabled at newbury and you couldn't have been far away if you were close to the entertainment :roll: :roll: We left early due to illness, but it was a good show. I still need an awning sorted so that my daughter can join us and help with my care.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

granny68 said:


> Since it is so close to us We will probably make it. However my big concern is how level it is to get the lift to come down flat. I so wish there was another way to get out of the motorhome  and how close to the show will we be. I must admit that due to the hassle we had getting into the showground at Peterborough(the bad paths etc, I booked the disabled at newbury and you couldn't have been far away if you were close to the entertainment :roll: :roll: We left early due to illness, but it was a good show. I still need an awning sorted so that my daughter can join us and help with my care.


Hi Anna

We are usually pitched in the center of the course at Stratford which is reasonably flat although there are no proper roadways there just a grass track. The show its self is all on hard standing but you have to go across the track to get to it. If you have a mobility scooter you will manage ok as I did last year.

Jacquie


----------



## Westkirby01 (Jan 25, 2009)

We are travelling down from Ardrossan, Scotland, in our new to us 'Lucy'. We will be in the general area, and will wander around. If you see us, say hello.

Regards to all


----------



## allywally (Jan 11, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

allywally has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thank you allywally you have made my day  have you now booked?




Come on folks can we have a few more of you joining us at Stratford
PLEASE pretty PLEASE


Not only do you have a motorhome show you also have a free race meeting if you book from the Monday and a lovely area to visit and I should know as I live in the area.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All

Just to remind you that booking for Stratford closes on the 10th June so please get your names on the listy and book a.s.a.p if your going to join us there


Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## granny68 (Feb 17, 2013)

sorry cant make the whole weekend, but may do a day visit Shame because I would have liked the racing day too


----------



## Soggydad (Jun 2, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

Soggydad has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh 3 of us now going to Stratford  can we have a few more please

Booking closes 10th June folks so if your coming get your names down quick and book with Stone Leisure

Stratford Show Rally

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only a few days left now folks to book for Stratford Motorhome Show and Race Meeting :lol: 


MORE PEOPLES NEEDED PLEASE



Jacquie


----------



## clive1821 (Mar 27, 2010)

*New Attendee Added*

clive1821 has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Only *2 days left to book for Stratford folks*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

*Lats day for booking Stratford is tomorrow folks*

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All well all 3 of you  that are coming to Stratford, in my letter from Stone Leisure they say there will be *NO SHOP* on site this year or *GAS* so please come full of both

The nearest shop is about half a mile away The Convenience Store, 187 Evesham Road

Nearest Autogas is Shell Bridgetown, Shipston Road, Stratford upon Avon CV37 7LP.

Could you let me know which day you are arriving allywally and Soggydad please.

Booking was supposed to close today but I see their booking form is still available so if any more of you want to join us please give Stone Leisure a ring on 0208302 6150

Or you can just turn up and pay on the gate i'm sure we will have room for a few more on our pitch.

Jacquie


----------



## macd (Sep 21, 2008)

*New Attendee Added*

macd has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

For those of you that haven't been to Stratford before here is a map of where we will be on the racecourse.

John & I will be there from Monday afternoon if you need to contact me my mobile number is 0753 863 6122

Jacquie


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

hi lady J. hope to be leaving soon see you later, I hope 
have not booked, but will pay on gate if poss.

Phil n Denise


----------



## piinch (May 17, 2009)

*New Attendee Added*

piinch has just added their name to attend this rally


----------



## tonka (Apr 24, 2006)

Have a good show, we are booked to camp with another group but will pop by to say hello..


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Hi All from sunny Stratford  well it was today and yesterday was ok for the race meeting  himself came back £10 better off and he says can Stone arrange it every year.

We have lots of room on our pitch and if your thinking of coming and paying on the gate for the weekend just tell the guys on the gate to point you in our direction  will cost you a £1 rally fee though :lol: 

To find us just follow the fun signs :lol: :lol: and you will come to us first :lol: look for the mhf big flag flying in front of our van.


The ground is fine and has been mowed, but I have been told we may get a few showers so something under your wheels would be advisable.

Hope to see a few none booked here


Jac & John


----------

